# Best upgrade for my computer to play WoW?



## Valenciente (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am playing World of Warcraft a lot and I am having a bit of trouble catching along in raids because of my FPS which is really bad when there is a lot of different effects and lots of people.

So I decided to do an upgrade to my computer. 
What I would like to know is what would be the best thing to upgrade for it; and seeing as I mostly play only World of Warcraft on it, I would like to update it in a way that would be best to improve my gaming performance in it.

These are my specs:

OS: Windows Vista 64bit
Motherboard: nVidia Gefore 7050 / nForce 620i
Processor: ntel Celeron 450 2.2 GHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2 SDRAM 667 MHz
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7050 (Onboard)
Power Supply: 250 Watt (Not sure about the brand)
Case: Minitower (Perhaps I need something better to allow for better airflow?)
Model: Acer Veriton M264

Thanks for all your help.
Regards from Valenciente's girlfriend.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 14, 2009)

Obviously a graphics card upgrade is the way forward, but, your PSU is very weak so you should look at something low powered like a 9500GT or something along those lines that doesn't need a PCI-e power connector.


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

The CPU is holding you back too. Buy a decent graphic card and the processor will be a bottleneck.

EDIT: BTW, is WoW more CPU hungry or vid card hungry?


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 14, 2009)

video hungry!!!

BTW you rig is garbage


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

That Celeron I believe is in the same performance as a Atom330, I think you should get a E7x00, a Corsair 400CX or HX520 and a used 8800GT from someone in the FS (why pay 120USD on an 9800GT when u can get a 8800GT for 65ish)


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2009)

get a pentium dual core with a decently high clock, and a 4670 or a green 9800GT if you can swing it... maybe up to 4GB of ram.


----------



## Valenciente (Jul 14, 2009)

WoW is more CPU hungry actually.
And for £322 including mouse and keyboard, I think it's a pretty nice computer.


----------



## Valenciente (Jul 14, 2009)

And I only wanted it to play WoW decently, not Crysis or something. A 4670 is really overdoing it for WoW.

Thanks to all of you who posted, appreciating it.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

Valenciente said:


> WoW is more CPU hungry actually.
> And for £322 including mouse and keyboard, I think it's a pretty nice computer.



Not sure


----------



## Valenciente (Jul 14, 2009)

About what? The price? Depends where you live.

The hungry part? I am.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2009)

Valenciente said:


> And I only wanted it to play WoW decently, not Crysis or something. A 4670 is really overdoing it for WoW.



yeah but its really cheap... its probably so close to whatever other lower end card that you would otherwise buy that you would be throwing away money/performance by going with something crappier.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 14, 2009)

why dont you play it on your main rig


----------



## Valenciente (Jul 14, 2009)

If you have read the last part of my other post, it was posted by my girlfriend.
Which makes my main computer not quite playable by her, as we play together.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 14, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> yeah but its really cheap... its probably so close to whatever other lower end card that you would otherwise buy that you would be throwing away money/performance by going with something crappier.



BTW thing are not so cheap in europe then usa


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

It's alright for Denmark.

I'd get something pretty cheap dual core (then she can watch movies at the same time!), maybe a e5200 (it's overkill, but still.. Anything will make a pretty big difference)? And the graphic card.. Lord knows.

EDIT: THey have a demo Geforce 9500GT DDR2 for 305 DKK at komplett.dk. And a 9800gt for 630 dkk.

EDIT again: Which maybe wasn't as cheap as I thought...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> BTW thing are not so cheap in europe then usa



what I mean is that a 9500GT is 40 pounds and a 4670 is 52... for 12-15 pounds more you get twice the gfx power.

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=362982&CatId=2697

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=362982&CatId=2697

And yeah you can "play" WoW with lower settings, but you can turn on AA and AF with the 4670 and your new magic hat  will look cooler


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 14, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> what I mean is that a 9500GT is 40 pounds and a 4670 is 52... for 12-15 pounds more you get twice the gfx power.
> 
> http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=362982&CatId=2697
> 
> ...



well you are right!! i just pointed out that you americans have alot cheaper computer parts


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> well you are right!! i just pointed out that you americans have alot cheaper computer parts



I know its great... 

But that pretty much applies to almost everything (except Medicare), not just computer parts


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 14, 2009)

yea your healtcare is the most idiotic thing (i hope that someday they fix that)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Valenciente said:


> These are my specs:
> 
> OS: Windows Vista 64bit
> Motherboard: nVidia Gefore 7050 / nForce 620i
> ...



You need a new CPU, a E2200 would be a good choice. You also need a much better PSU, its very weak. A good 500w unit should suit your needs. Obviously you need a new graphics card too, HD4830s sell very cheap now and are great performers. I would go as far as to say you need some decent memory too, but you might want to throw a knife at me if I say that 

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127420
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116063
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817184008 Remember to set the switch to 115v on the back of the PSU.

All in all the total price is about $260, but thats just what happens when you buy crappy pre-built machines


----------



## douglatins (Jul 15, 2009)

Be a nice BF and give her a good rig, hehe


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2009)

lol my would-be GF won't get any crap from me if I ever build her a puter, it would be half decent at least. That reminds me.. I need to give Danielle a text. Thanks for reminding me douglatins


----------

